

What Framework / CMS Is this Site Using - adprofits

Trying to figure out the best way to run and setup a similar site to howlifeworks.com, without using wordpress.
======
philip1209
Check out the browser extension "wappalyzer" which helps to identify
technologies used on websites. It shows that the website you link to has some
decently advanced stuff going on, including backbone.js and a windows server
api.

~~~
notduncansmith
Thanks for pointing that extension out. I've been using Honeybadger, which is
great for backend tech/whois/misc other data but doesn't give me any info
about the front-end stack.

------
adprofits
Thanks, both help. If anyone has more insight into it, I'd appreciate it.

Anyone with experience building similar advertorial sites let me know, as I'm
looking for someone to build it out as well.

------
27182818284
This might help:
[http://builtwith.com/?q=+howlifeworks.com](http://builtwith.com/?q=+howlifeworks.com)

